# PRSI calculation help - rental income



## snowymad (15 Oct 2010)

Hi
I wonder if anyone can help. I am completing form 11 for rental income. I am a public sector PAYE worker and filled form 12 last year 9only had my PPR rented for 2 yrs). I am class A1 PRSI for PAYE. I have been told that I have to pay PRSI on rental income for 2009 - I don't remember doing this for 2008 - but I think it was because the ceiling was changed?? I have applied income levy but I can't seem to be able to work out how much PRSI I owe on the rental income. Is PRSI only due on first 52K earned between PAYE & rental income and health levy only due after this? Or is PRSI due on all income (2009)? From my reading of SW guide for '09 - it looks like only 2% health levy was due for any income over 52K? Am I wrong? And so do I just calculate 2% of my profit and add to final dues? Sorry for long post but any help greatly appreciated - its mind boggling with all the changes in 09! Thanks


----------



## laois1 (5 Oct 2012)

can anyone clarify this situation. Is PRSI payable on rental income for a PAYE worker ? I know this has been mentioned in the context of budget 2012 but what is the current status ? Many thanks


----------



## Annie51 (6 Oct 2012)

As far as I know there is no PRSI due on rental income for the moment anyway, but I am sure we will get hit again in the next budget.


----------



## mandelbrot (6 Oct 2012)

As with so many things the answer is "it depends".

If you look here you'll see that Irish rental income is reckonable for PRSI purposes: http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW74/Pages/4DoIpayPRSIonallincome.aspx

A PAYE taxpayer filing a Form 12 with a small amount of rental income is not charged PRSI on it, as all they receive is a P21 balancing statement.

A "chargeable person" taxpayer filing a Form 11 with the same amount of rental income on it will be charged PRSI, because their return actually causes an Assessment to issue. The ROS offline Form 11 doesn't calculate PRSI on rental income (of any level) if the only other income is from PAYE employment, but if there is Case I income, it charges PRSI on the rental income. This looks like a bug in the software TBH, and I'm not sure whether the Assessment that would issue would agree with the ROS offline calculation... I'm going to look into it on Monday and report back...


----------



## laois1 (6 Oct 2012)

Thank you Mandlebrot. its not very clear. I just want to get it clarified before i speak to my accountant. I should also have said I am also self assessed on some income although my main income is PAYE.


----------



## Matthew (9 Oct 2012)

My understanding is that -----IF you work and pay Class A PRSI you do not have to pay Class S PRSI on any unearned income you may have.However you must pay Class S PRSI for any earned self employment income.


----------



## DB74 (9 Oct 2012)

There is no PRSI on rental income for someone who is not a "Chargeable Person" (eg a PAYE worker/employee)

There IS PRSI on rental income for someone who is a "Chargeable Person"

From 01-Jan-2013 PRSI will be charged on rental income for everyone, even PAYE workers


----------

